# Oscars: Beste Nebendarstellerin ist Melissa Leo!



## Mandalorianer (28 Feb. 2011)

*Sie bekam den Oscar 2011 für "The Fighter"
Oscars: Beste Nebendarstellerin ist Melissa Leo!​*

Die Oscarverleihung hat begonnen und die erste Überraschung des Abends wollen wir euch nun verkünden:

Neben der starken Konkurrenz von Amy Adams (36) aus „The Fighter“, Helena Bonham Carter (44) aus „The King's Speech“, Hailee Steinfeld (14) aus „True Grit“ und Jacki Weaver (63) aus „Königreich des Verbrechens“ konnte sich schließlich Melissa Leo (50) aus "The Fighter" durchsetzen und den begehrtesten Filmpreis der Welt in der Kategorie „Beste Nebendarstellerin" in Empfang nehmen.

Als Kirk Douglas (94), nachdem er es wirklich spannend gemacht hatte, endlich verkündete: „And the Oscar goes to: Melissa Leo - war sie selbst wohl am überraschtesten. „Kannst du mich mal kneifen?", fragte sie Kirk und murmelte nur noch: „Ist das meiner, ist das wirklich meiner?" Für ihre Rolle in "The Fighter" hat sie die Auszeichnung aber auch wirklich verdient! 


Gruss Gollum


----------



## Franky70 (2 März 2011)

Sie hat doch auch das böse F-Wort benutzt, dass im amerikanischen TV nicht so gerne gehört wird...das Luder.


----------

